# TiVo Roamio Pro and Comcast PPV Boxing



## iamevan (Mar 3, 2014)

I wanted to confirm I can order a PPV boxing event on Comcast and watch it on my TiVo Roamio Pro before Mayweather vs Pacquiao. Here is my chat transcript with support -- was the support rep correct? I don't want to order the event, discover I can't watch it, and then go through hell trying to get a refund.

Genina > Hello EVAN_, Thank you for contacting Comcast Live Chat Support. My name is Genina. Please give me one moment to review your information.
EVAN_ > My Issue: TiVo Roamio Pro and PPV Boxing
Genina > I hope you haven't waited so long to be assisted and that you are having a great day.
EVAN_ > Hello, I have a TiVo Roamio Pro DVR and I wanted to know if I can order PPV Boxing over the phone and watch the PPV show on my TiVo DVR?
Genina > Hi, Evan.
Genina > I understand that you would like to know if you can order a PPV event from your TiVo.
Genina > I am more than willing to help!
EVAN_ > Well, not from the TiVo. I want to order the PPV event over the phone or online, and then tune to the PPV channel to watch it on my TiVo.
Genina > All right. Yes, Evan. You can definitely order a PPV Event and watch it on your TiVo.
EVAN_ > Is there a public article somewhere that I can read that confirms this?
EVAN_ > I don't want to order an expensive PPV Boxing event and then run into trouble and not be able to watch it.
Genina > Oh, we do have the document here on my end but this is for internal access only. Let me check if we have this available on the website.
Genina > I understand that, Evan.
Genina > I can assure you that you can watch a PPV Event on your TiVo.
EVAN_ > Can you make note of this on my account? If I order a PPV event and determine I can't watch it, will I be refunded?
Genina > I am sorry, Evan but we do not have the article available online. Sure. I am leaving complete notes on your account regarding this. You can take my word, Evan. Any necessary credit will be processed for any trouble but I can assure you that there will be no issue. 
Genina > PPV works on TiVo.
EVAN_ > Great, thank you.


----------



## b-ball-fanatic (Aug 5, 2003)

I've had the same conversation about MMA PPV events. I wanted (and got) assurance that my ordered event will "go live" at the scheduled time, to avoid any surprises. But it never came on and all Comcast could do was refund the program's cost. 

As a result, we now rely on Rokus for PPV live events. Maybe Comcast works sometimes, but I'm not comfortable trusting them.


----------



## iamevan (Mar 3, 2014)

b-ball-fanatic said:


> I've had the same conversation about MMA PPV events. I wanted (and got) assurance that my ordered event will "go live" at the scheduled time, to avoid any surprises. But it never came on and all Comcast could do was refund the program's cost.
> 
> As a result, we now rely on Rokus for PPV live events. Maybe Comcast works sometimes, but I'm not comfortable trusting them.


I'm not familiar with Rokus, what is that?

Would it be safe to say, if I can order a PPV movie and watch it on my Tivo, then I should be able to order PPV boxing?


----------



## b-ball-fanatic (Aug 5, 2003)

Roku is a well-known streaming device. A lot like an Apple TV.

Never checked on boxing. With MMA, it's a "channel" that we get.


----------



## iamevan (Mar 3, 2014)

b-ball-fanatic said:


> Roku is a well-known streaming device. A lot like an Apple TV.
> 
> Never checked on boxing. With MMA, it's a "channel" that we get.


Oh, Roku -- Lol. The "s" threw me off. Yeah, I don't think it would work. I believe it's an HBO boxing event, I don't think they stream over the HBO Go app.


----------



## b-ball-fanatic (Aug 5, 2003)

Is there any "cheap" live PPV event you could try (through Comcast) before the big fight?


----------



## iamevan (Mar 3, 2014)

b-ball-fanatic said:


> Is there any "cheap" live PPV event you could try (through Comcast) before the big fight?


Yeah, that's my thinking. However, most PPV sport events are pretty expensive. If I order a PPV movie, that should mean PPV live sport events should work too, right?


----------



## b-ball-fanatic (Aug 5, 2003)

I would think so, but I've never ordered any of that other stuff, so I don't want to give you bad info. Maybe somebody else who's tried can confirm one way or another whether HBO PPV works with Comcast on TiVo.


----------



## rparadis99 (Nov 24, 2007)

I have Comcast, a TiVo Roamio Pro and a few TiVo Mini devices.

I've watched dozens of Xfinity movie rentals and also watch a few OnDemand shows (when I miss the start of a TV season/series). On the Roamio, I've never had any issues. On the Mini, sometimes I get audio but no video. I exit and restart and the show works just fine for the duration on the Mini. I've ordered at least one PPV sports events and it worked fine too.

My limited knowledge would suggest that there may be a slight difference between the two. For VOD and movie rentals, there is an authentication API that the TiVo/Comcast have agreed to and implemented. You click "order" or "view" on the TiVo and that handshake allows the QAM video (i.e. over the cable line, not your internet connection) to stream to your box on some negotiated channel (i.e. frequency).

You don't have an order button for PPV, additional channel packages, premium channels, sports, etc on TiVo (probably on a Comacast DVR). However, all of those examples are typically tied to a specific channel. As long as your cablecard is properly setup, then all you are doing is calling or logging on to make payment and Comcast authorizes access to channel(s) for your card/account (for a day, a month, a sports season or indefinitely).

They are similar but I don't know if they are identical. Personally, I see PPV more like adding a premium channel to your account. If you can do that, a channel based PPV is likely going to work just fine. I'm also certain Pacquiao/Mayweather will be on two specific assigned channels (one for SD and one for HD). There is no reason they shouldn't be able to authorize your cablecard for the desired channel.

Everyone is wary of CableCards and, reading some of the stories, I understand why. Personally, I've had very few issues. If you don't have other issues with your TiVo/cablecard, I think you are just fine and will be able to enjoy the boxing event on your TiVo. No hassles at all. That said, I will not be refunding you any money if I am wrong.

FYI: The good news is that there will be some significant coverage before the main event so if you have any problems I would call the Comcast CableCard line: 877-405-2298. It is an "activation" line but they seem to be much better at fixing CableCard issues (e.g. getting your premium channels working) than the standard Comcast support.


----------



## iamevan (Mar 3, 2014)

rparadis99 said:


> I have Comcast, a TiVo Roamio Pro and a few TiVo Mini devices...


Thanks that explanation. I'm hoping it all works out!


----------



## abovethesink (Aug 26, 2013)

For a PPV a while back, I was told here that I would be able to do this through TWC, and I was again told by TWC that I would be able to do this as well. So I ordered it and got nothing at all but a billing headache that they eventually credited back to my account later. It was a terrible experience and I am not going to try it again, nor would I recommend anyone else doing so. YMMV as my experience was TWC, but they are two heads on the same snake so I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## juvi77 (Dec 17, 2003)

As a UFC fan I've tried numerous times to successfully get live PPV on my TiVo through Comcast and have never been able to do it. I've had to actually keep a Comcast set top box in the house just because of it. 

I've tried ordering online and calling and talking to a CSR and its always the same result. I'm assured the PPV will be available on all TV's in my house including the TiVo and the PPV always shows up on the cable box and never the TiVo. I've never been able to get a PPV channel to unlock for a live event like UFC before. I've always thought it should be just like authorizing a premium channel, but it never works out. Good luck on getting the big fight to work, I've just never been able to personally pull it off.


----------



## iamevan (Mar 3, 2014)

juvi77 said:


> As a UFC fan I've tried numerous times to successfully get live PPV on my TiVo through Comcast and have never been able to do it. I've had to actually keep a Comcast set top box in the house just because of it.
> 
> I've tried ordering online and calling and talking to a CSR and its always the same result. I'm assured the PPV will be available on all TV's in my house including the TiVo and the PPV always shows up on the cable box and never the TiVo. I've never been able to get a PPV channel to unlock for a live event like UFC before. I've always thought it should be just like authorizing a premium channel, but it never works out. Good luck on getting the big fight to work, I've just never been able to personally pull it off.


What about ordering a PPV movie?


----------



## b-ball-fanatic (Aug 5, 2003)

juvi77 said:


> I'm assured the PPV will be available on all TV's in my house including the TiVo and the PPV always shows up on the cable box and never the TiVo. I've never been able to get a PPV channel to unlock for a live event like UFC before. I've always thought it should be just like authorizing a premium channel, but it never works out. Good luck on getting the big fight to work, I've just never been able to personally pull it off.


This appears to be the most common experience. I think you're right....it IS basically just like authorizing a premium channel. But when you think about it, getting the providers to successfully do that (like when you buy an HBO or Showtime package) generally involves spending some time on the phone with a CSR who, _hopefully_, knows how to send the appropriate signal to your box. And that's when it goes smoothly....

Whatever it is they have to do, they don't seem to be very good at automating it. And presumably, fulfilling orders for a live PPV sports event would require them to automatically send a lot of signals to a lot of boxes to authorize the appropriate channel at the right time. Considering that one customer wanting to sign up for HBO still confuses the the cr*p out of them, I guess it's no wonder that a lot of PPV buyers end up staring at an error message come fight time.


----------



## scottsol (Oct 9, 2001)

I won't know if this actually works until Saturday but here is what I did today with my brand new Romaio.

I had purchased the fight last week via my genuine cable box. Today I set up a recording on the TiVo. The fight didn't show up in the VOD listings but was in the guide on 829 which is a Comcast HDPPV channel in Chicago.

The recording set up as normal but I was concerned and went through the same procedure with a different PPV program and the recording set up page this time included a "Buy Program" button. So clearly the purchase information from Comcast was transferred to the TiVo.

I feel quite confident about this, but certainly suggest setting up a recording and not waiting to tune in just before the actual fight starts.


----------



## juvi77 (Dec 17, 2003)

scottsol said:


> I won't know if this actually works until Saturday but here is what I did today with my brand new Romaio.
> 
> I had purchased the fight last week via my genuine cable box. Today I set up a recording on the TiVo. The fight didn't show up in the VOD listings but was in the guide on 829 which is a Comcast HDPPV channel in Chicago.
> 
> ...


Interesting! I've definitely never seen a button to buy a live PPV program on my TiVo before. Only ever seen that for in the Comcast On Demand section of the TiVo which is of course not live events. May have to take a look at what optins come up if I select the fight on my TiVo. I've always had the option to schedule a recording for a PPV, problem just always ends up being there is no signal on the channel when the event time comes.


----------



## juvi77 (Dec 17, 2003)

Well I tried to set up a recording for the fight and I didn't see a Buy Program button to select, but I did see something different. 

On the TiVo confirmation message that the recording was set there was a line of text that stated to "Make sure you buy the program with your remote through your set top box". Definitely have never seen a message like that before so that is something new. Maybe something has been worked out with this being such a gigantic event.


----------



## scottsol (Oct 9, 2001)

scottsol said:


> I won't know if this actually works until Saturday but here is what I did today with my brand new Romaio.
> 
> I had purchased the fight last week via my genuine cable box. Today I set up a recording on the TiVo. The fight didn't show up in the VOD listings but was in the guide on 829 which is a Comcast HDPPV channel in Chicago.
> 
> ...


Success! The show also show up on my TiVo HD.


----------



## b-ball-fanatic (Aug 5, 2003)

_Well, ain't this a new twist!_

I had/have absolutely no interest in boxing. I didn't try to order the fight at all. Never _have _tried.

Yet....at 6pm on the dot, I lost all my sports package channels. Cannot be a coincidence. I'm sitting here watching baseball and it just goes dark. Along with all my other sports channels....HBO and everything else still working fine. And Comcast, is "experiencing high call volumes" on their cablecard help line right now.....go figure. 

Wow, I hope this is just a glitch they're working out, and not the future of Comcast's PPV efforts!


----------



## BadDuck (Aug 22, 2013)

Funny, I just ordered the mayweather fight on roamio pro over the phone with Comcast, everything is working but I'm recording it and there is a message when the boxing recording is highlighted at my shows that reads, "Expires in 1 hour"... I hope to god that isn't the case but we will see.


----------



## b-ball-fanatic (Aug 5, 2003)

BadDuck said:


> Funny, I just ordered the mayweather fight on roamio pro over the phone with Comcast, everything is working but I'm recording it and there is a message when the boxing recording is highlighted at my shows that reads, "Expires in 1 hour"... I hope to god that isn't the case but we will see.


I think it is, actually. I'm pretty sure you can't record & save PPV events.


----------



## joblo (Jun 5, 2002)

juvi77 said:


> On the TiVo confirmation message that the recording was set there was a line of text that stated to "Make sure you buy the program with your remote through your set top box". Definitely have never seen a message like that before so that is something new. Maybe something has been worked out with this being such a gigantic event.


Definitely not new.

(Or as they say, "new to you", but not in general.)

I've always assumed you get it whenever you set up a recording on a channel that TiVo has marked in its channel database as PPV.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

BadDuck said:


> Funny, I just ordered the mayweather fight on roamio pro over the phone with Comcast, everything is working but I'm recording it and there is a message when the boxing recording is highlighted at my shows that reads, "Expires in 1 hour"... I hope to god that isn't the case but we will see.


You can't record PPVs. It will delete it right after the airing.


----------



## globalgreg (Feb 8, 2005)

I wasn't able to order online. I called and ordered through the automated system but it said that I would be charged the $89 SD price instead of the HD price of $99. I called and they said I couldn't order the HD because I don't have HD enabled equipment on my account. I told her my TiVo Roamio Pro is HD and I get HD channels just fine. She then added the HD order after talking to someone. To my surprise I was able to watch the fight without a problem (even though I wasn't happy with the outcome!).


----------



## iamevan (Mar 3, 2014)

I can also confirm I was successfully able to watch the fight on my TiVo Roamio Pro using Comcast in the Sacramento area! 

FYI, I called and talked to a support rep who placed the PPV order for me.


----------



## tlmckesson (May 5, 2015)

I have the roamio and use cox comm. i have never ordered a ppv, but gave in for this one (may-pac). I called cox to see if my card and tuner were sufficient to view the ppv event. After 2 different calls each 20+ minutes while they "asked their supervisors" I was told I had to go to cox to get the box. It will cost 15 to activate the box. I go down, get my box but wait to activate it. When the fight starts, Not only do I have it, but I recorded it. Its still there... I took that box back and told them I did not expect to see a charge for that un necessary box on my next bill


----------



## kupe (Apr 10, 2003)

Interesting thread. I am interested in purchasing the PPV broadcasts of the July 3, 4, and 5 Grateful Dead shows from Chicago. We are on Comcast here in Atlanta. Our Tivo is an older Tivo HD Series 3. We don't have any actual Comcast set-top box or remote.

I know how to set up a manual recording, but my concern is same as the OPs- will the program actually show up. And how exactly did you place the order since we can't do that on our Tivo- did you call someone or do it online?

Thanks!

Kupe


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

kupe said:


> Interesting thread. I am interested in purchasing the PPV broadcasts of the July 3, 4, and 5 Grateful Dead shows from Chicago. We are on Comcast here in Atlanta. Our Tivo is an older Tivo HD Series 3. We don't have any actual Comcast set-top box or remote.
> 
> I know how to set up a manual recording, but my concern is same as the OPs- will the program actually show up. And how exactly did you place the order since we can't do that on our Tivo- did you call someone or do it online?
> 
> ...


Even if you order it over the phone, I would not count on the recording not being deleted soon after the airing (usually 90 minutes or 120 minutes, I forget). PPV events are designed to be watched live and there is no way around the copy protection.


----------

